# Dog Hair Removal



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Any tips ok the quickest way to remove it?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

The rubber brush or lint remove for clothes


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Assuming you want to remove the dog hairs from a carpet and not the dog itself , then a pair of marigolds together with a dog hair brush and a hoover will get the job done. I use the Meguiars pet hair remover brush.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I can tell you from experience that Maguires brush is very good, as we have a white dog that likes to leap around a lot in the car!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Maxolen pet hair removal tool:-


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll second Maxolen pet hair removal tool, easily the best pet hair removal tool i've come across!

Also works a treat on those stubborn pine needles in carpet floor mats :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Maxolen gets my vote...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261407480961?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

+1 on the Maxolen pet hair removal tool, the best tool for the job and well under a tenner to buy, makes removing dog hair and pine needles a doddle!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Another for Maxolen


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

whats the durability on these guys , up to now ive just used the conventional brushes , they work great but wear really quickly


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Just ordered the Maxolen tools. They do look good.

Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks, ordered those. :thumb:


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

Why buy all these expensive products when thick masking tape rolled back to front around your hand and dab all over the infected area and repeat...JOB DONE!...save yourself some dosh friends.....


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> I can tell you from experience that Maguires brush is very good, as we have a white dog that likes to leap around a lot in the car!


Yep , can't fault mine:thumb:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

xiphidius said:


> Why buy all these expensive products when thick masking tape rolled back to front around your hand and dab all over the infected area and repeat...JOB DONE!...save yourself some dosh friends.....


Tried that and found it a real pain to be honest. The tape would not dislodge the really embedded stuff and would get completely clogged with the 'moderately' embedded stuff, to the extent that I was using so much tape that it was turning out more expensive than these expensive products!


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Did someone mention dog hair???

This is what I use

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336114


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Make sure you get the legit maxolen brush not the cheap copy


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been using the same maxolen brush for over 3 years now, my sister even uses it for brushing her dog, particularly this time of year when she's malting and it still works fine, I'd have spent far more on tape after this amount of time plus we've saved on buying a dog brush too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

As above, use a vacuum and brush but make life easier for yourself and lightly dampen the surface first with a mild soapy solution or interior cleaner. Dog hairs are barbed and resist being pulled out but the soapy water makes then pop out much easier.


----------



## ooleybrah (Jan 3, 2014)

old thread resurrection sorry guys :spam:

does anyone know if you can still buy the maxolen brush anywhere?

I cant find one and my american akita is in full blowing mode.:wall:


----------



## LostVulpine (Jan 28, 2017)

Try ebay mate -

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/MaxolenUK/...2816013&_sid=1167161773&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for jogging my memory I noticed the other day that I am down to my last few and needed to pick up some more.
The Prufit brush looks the same as the old Maxolen square type but some of the long rubber bristled brushes look interesting too. I might try a couple of those instead.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

These days I use a rubber brush and get the vacuum nozzle up close but in the past or where the rubber brush isn't the answer I have good success by scrunching up a high friction non slip rubber mat e.g. http://www.wilko.com/sticky-back-pl...p-mat-black-50cm-x-15m-f336-5001/invt/0463689 - Other sources are available.
It's fairly cheap and has loads of other uses.
Next time I'm getting a car with yellow mats or a black Labrador instead of my yellow one!


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

Prevention is a big win.. 

Look up the hatchbag company.. They are not cheap but fitted coverage you get is spot on! and easily cleanable and removable.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Just to add to removing pet hair,fill up a spray bottle woth a solution fabric softner and spray it onto the surface then start brushing.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

ooleybrah said:


> old thread resurrection sorry guys :spam:
> 
> does anyone know if you can still buy the maxolen brush anywhere?
> 
> I cant find one and my american akita is in full blowing mode.:wall:


You have my sympathy - I had a Norwegian Elkhound - he shed his bodyweight in hair twice yearly:doublesho.

Another vote for Maxolen from me. It was the only thing that worked for my dog!

Peter


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I do the same as suspal


----------



## ooleybrah (Jan 3, 2014)

thank you guys. time to buy some goodies


----------

